# Trevor (Hiram) Roberts



## gnplummer421 (20 Sep 2012)

For those in the Weapons trade that knew Hiram, he has passed away. There are no details as of yet.

RIP Hiram.


----------



## Loachman (20 Sep 2012)

I cannot recall when I first met Hiram, but it was sometime in the mid-seventies.

I am not sure when I last saw him, either, but it was also a long time ago - possibly late-eighties in Germany.

He was an interesting and entertaining fellow back then.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Sep 2012)

R.I.P.

Moving this to "Thoughts & Prayers"


----------



## Armynewsguy (20 Sep 2012)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I cannot recall when I first met Hiram, but it was sometime in the mid-seventies.
> 
> I am not sure when I last saw him, either, but it was also a long time ago - possibly late-eighties in Germany.
> 
> He was an interesting and entertaining fellow back then.



Loachman, you probably met him around the same time I did at one of the Arrowhead exercises at Ipperwash. Although he did hang around a lot with Sam L. He was a real character and I will miss him. I was just talking to Sam the other day and Hiram's name came up in the conversation.

RIP Hiram.


----------



## Loachman (20 Sep 2012)

I can't remember if I met him while I was still in 4 RCR or afterwards. And I haven't seen Sam for probably around fifteen years either.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (21 Sep 2012)

Heard about this at work today.  Didn't know Hiram that well, but when I was a Pl Comd in Meaford I bumped into him every now and then on the range.  He had gone civvy by that point, definitely was a told it like it is type of guy.


----------



## X Royal (28 Sep 2012)

RIP Hiram. Although I didn't know him if he hung out with Sammy he must of been a character.
As for Sammy I last seen him was 4 years ago in Kingston at the 125th reunion.
He's a picture of us with Steve.


----------

